# 4yr sub looking to make the jump next year



## 08chevy2500duramax (Oct 6, 2016)

Hey guys, new to this forum. Has been very useful thus far.

So, I've been a sub for 4 seasons. I learned how to plow in my own truck with my cousins straight blade and the following year I bought myself a western v. This is my fourth winter subbing and I'm scratching my head wondering why I didn't put in the footwork this year to get my own contracts. Had my first daughter so it was a busy year, but that's just my excuse haha.

So, I'm in the Toronto/barrie area ONT. I'm not looking so much as to gain knowledge on pricing, although it's the most important aspect to have knowledge on when push comes to shove, that will come. I think I have a good enough understanding on putting prices together, that is for plowing at least. Salt would be a new deal for me. However, for a guy with a good truck and plow setup (09 duramax with the western v) where would you guys put your focus on getting a few contracts next year? What time of year should I be getting on it, how do I find bids, (aiming for commercial as that's what I've done the past 4 years) and so on and so forth. I'm hoping to get myself a few contracts, and I know that this year I need to focus on getting myself a good box Salter. I've read enough and watched enough guys regret the small tailgate hoppers so I'll bite the bullet and buy a proper box Salter.(if anyone has a good unit for a reasonable price feel free to msg me or comment) ....

Like I said I'm on contract this season and this is just all information gathering for me for next year.

Another topic would be competitively bidding, and if anyone has any Insight on what local guys in BARRIE use as a visit # for their quoting that would be great. I currently live in BARRIE and that's where I'd like to set roots, although my route has been down Toronto way the last 4 years.

Do guys base their quotes on 20 visits? 25? 30?

Thanks all, this is a great forum and I'll be around. Learning. Listening. And hopefully implementing. Ready to make that leap this year I just want to know what your next step would be since I've already got a truck+plow setup.

What to use for sidewalks ext

I'm all ears guys! Thanks all


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Do you have somewhere to keep bulk salt, and a machine to load it? This is a big reason I don't get more of my own work. 

You'll want to start knocking on doors in the summer, and keep following up going into fall. Most contracts are signed before October.

Can't help you with pricing or snowfalls in your area. 

What you use for walks will depend on the properties. We usually use shovels and single stage blowers. Get a couple Snowplow brand shovels, a Toro or Honda single stage blower, and a commercial walk behind spreader.

Things will eventually break, and it's usually at the worst times. If you can, get a backup truck, plow, and spreader. Most one man shows can't do that, so you'll want to work a deal with another contractor to cover each other incase of breakdowns, or even big storms.

Good luck


----------



## 08chevy2500duramax (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks JMH. I do have a few buddies in the I did try that I will definitely Italy work something out with in the case of a break down. I do most of my own mechanical work on truck and plow Install and maintenance. Eventually I would entertain buying a backup truck at least with a mount and harness and I can just use my plow. No point in buying extra plows and trucks in the forst few years. Even if i could afford that. 

Walk behind spreaders and blowers for sure would be my go to, and in regards to bulk salt I could frame up a lean to shed for a couple hundred bucks in the back of my property, or locally fill like most other contractors around here unless they are big big. I'm just talking about getting out on my own right now, I don't need salt towers and extra trucks lol. And as I stated I'd be going after some I guess mid sized commercials, nothing in the loader category of be sticking with lots for my pickup for the first few years id imagine. Slow and steady wins the race. 

You say go knocking on doors.....thats how you find your bids? I mean sure for privately owned stuff but that seems a little far fetched ?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Insurance ?
sounds like you should have done it some time ago\\]
Start off on working per plowing you know enough to be able to guess on the number or numbers
insurance 
start small and handle what you can do
hire subs
insurance
own what you have
insurance
act like an owner not a sub
insurance
own up to all mistakes


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Bill every time or every two weeks...weed out those cheap non payers asap

insurance

do good work

knock on doors 

keep your jobs tight together

insurance


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Usually when subbing the Contractor will still want a contractor, Meaning a legit business name and a GL and WC, Commercial auto insurance. If you don't have any of the above wait till you do. Are you not happy subbing meaning your earnings? 

Make sure you do your homework and have all your ducks in a row and your eggs not in one basket before you make the plunge. You do know your late this season to score accounts, 

I do know there is no lack of work in Toronto, How do you earn Money in the summer season? Don't expect to be wide open till your name gets out there, Yes you will need a V box and a place to store bulk salt. Might not be a bad idea to have a back up truck or a contractor in place if you have issues with your equipment. Good Luck.


----------



## 08chevy2500duramax (Oct 6, 2016)

FredG said:


> Usually when subbing the Contractor will still want a contractor, Meaning a legit business name and a GL and WC, Commercial auto insurance. If you don't have any of the above wait till you do. Are you not happy subbing meaning your earnings?
> 
> Make sure you do your homework and have all your ducks in a row and your eggs not in one basket before you make the plunge. You do know your late this season to score accounts,
> 
> I do know there is no lack of work in Toronto, How do you earn Money in the summer season? Don't expect to be wide open till your name gets out there, Yes you will need a V box and a place to store bulk salt. Might not be a bad idea to have a back up truck or a contractor in place if you have issues with your equipment. Good Luck.


Fred g thanks for your input. Yes, I know I'm late on this winter season I'm gathering some info for next year. Already am subbing this year.

As far as insurance ect business name I've got that all covered.

I do residential framing year round. Work slows in the winter and over the past 4 years it's been a great income supplement. I guess i want to make the jump for financial reasons but im always looking for more, in regards to satisfaction. If im doing the snow side of things for someone why wpuldnt i buy a vbox salter and go and do it for myself, and make more money while I'm at it. So as far as work goes I have leniency with the guy I've been working with for 6 years. I am able to get into he salt side of things.

As far as you mentioning if I'm not happy subbing as in the workload or the financial it's basically the financial. I'm on a minimum guarantee and the guy I run for is awesome. Last 6ear I only sat in my truck for 55-65 hours of my 110 hr guarantee. So it's not anything on the work side of things its more of me just wanting to call it my own, and make some more cash.

Bulk salt will be something I'll have to figure out, and a backup truck. However, that can be done, even just a small reg cab gas job backup for the beginning.

Where do you find your local bids?


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

08chevy2500duramax said:


> Fred g thanks for your input. Yes, I know I'm late on this winter season I'm gathering some info for next year. Already am subbing this year.
> 
> As far as insurance ect business name I've got that all covered.
> 
> ...


What are you trying to get into, Residential or commercial?
My biggest advice is the financial Cushion first. Especially if doing commercial., you may not get paid for 6 weeks. You know, net30-60 is commercial pay world. You have a back up plan if your truck breaks down in the middle of a storm? Or you crash? Those are the moments that will bankrupt you, as you are still responsible for the snow services, and money lost due to you not providing the services.

Salting, you have the means to have all the salt ready? If you subbed for 4 years? Why didn't you use that time to learn these things as you were subbed?
You should've learned how to price, bid, time events, and plan out servicing lots, instead of just working as an employee. It boggles the mind. It's a lot more to it if you are doing commercial. What will you do during an icing event.


----------



## 08chevy2500duramax (Oct 6, 2016)

duramax plow said:


> What are you trying to get into, Residential or commercial?
> My biggest advice is the financial Cushion first. Especially if doing commercial., you may not get paid for 6 weeks. You know, net30-60 is commercial pay world. You have a back up plan if your truck breaks down in the middle of a storm? Or you crash? Those are the moments that will bankrupt you, as you are still responsible for the snow services, and money lost due to you not providing the services.
> 
> Salting, you have the means to have all the salt ready? If you subbed for 4 years? Why didn't you use that time to learn these things as you were subbed?
> You should've learned how to price, bid, time events, and plan out servicing lots, instead of just working as an employee. It boggles the mind. It's a lot more to it if you are doing commercial. What will you do during an icing event.


Duramax plow thanks for the input but you evidently didn't read all of my post or above comments.

I have a fairly good knowledge of pricing and quoting, and I definitely know how to service a lot. I also have timed all of my commercial lots over the last 4 years, along with snowfall amounts. So, I haven't just worked as an employee and I do not work as an employee. Again, evidently you didn't read what's going on. I have my own truck and plow and have subbed out. I have never touched the salt side of things and I know quoting w9rks differently all over. Clearly, we have more snow in the northeast than anywhere else and every region is different. I don't need you throwing around comments that it "boggles" your mind lol it boggles my mind why you would comment without reading above.

Anyways, yes I appreciate your info, it mimicked everything the above guys said. Extra truck, ins, backup plans,financial cushion. Tks


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

08chevy2500duramax said:


> Duramax plow thanks for the input but you evidently didn't read all of my post or above comments.
> 
> I have a fairly good knowledge of pricing and quoting, and I definitely know how to service a lot. I also have timed all of my commercial lots over the last 4 years, along with snowfall amounts. So, I haven't just worked as an employee and I do not work as an employee. Again, evidently you didn't read what's going on. I have my own truck and plow and have subbed out. I have never touched the salt side of things and I know quoting w9rks differently all over. Clearly, we have more snow in the northeast than anywhere else and every region is different. I don't need you throwing around comments that it "boggles" your mind lol it boggles my mind why you would comment without reading above.
> 
> Anyways, yes I appreciate your info, it mimicked everything the above guys said. Extra truck, ins, backup plans,financial cushion. Tks


Maybe I missed the post where you said you learned how to bid., my apoligies. I've may have confused your reply with another poster who was trying to jump into the business almost had me take a drink, because at first i thought he was trolling, but he was seriously jumping in head first to a 2 foot pool with his plan,.

You can not MUSCLE your way throw snow removal, when ALL the liability falls on you for not getting a Lot done in timely fashion, and the client refuses to pay the WHOLE month invoice, while your argue of a 1 day event.
Nevertheless, are you prepared for a breakdown, backup plan during a snow event is my mane concern. Your plow stops working while you plow. What do you plan on getting into, Commercial or Resi?


----------



## 08chevy2500duramax (Oct 6, 2016)

duramax plow said:


> Maybe I missed the post where you said you learned how to bid., my apoligies. I've may have confused your reply with another poster who was trying to jump into the business almost had me take a drink, because at first i thought he was trolling, but he was seriously jumping in head first to a 2 foot pool with his plan,.
> 
> You can not MUSCLE your way throw snow removal, when ALL the liability falls on you for not getting a Lot done in timely fashion, and the client refuses to pay the WHOLE month invoice, while your argue of a 1 day event.
> Nevertheless, are you prepared for a breakdown, backup plan during a snow event is my mane concern. Your plow stops working while you plow. What do you plan on getting into, Commercial or Resi?


Duramax plow, thank you. Understandable. The lots I do and have been doing I guess would be considered medium commercials as they're mostly anywhere from 1-2 acres.

I guess for my first year (next yr 2018/19) I can try and save my ads off this summer for a backup truck. However, I know even to be able to bid on them I would need to get myself into a box Salter before I worry about an extra truck and or plow. I do have a few guys in my area that I've known for a while and would talk to them as a shoulder to lean on in the event of a breakdown, at least for next season if I can't rack up enough money for a half decent backup truck.

In your area what's the going rate per sqft or acre? And what number do you use to put together a bid? I mean is regards to number of visits to make up your bids?


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

08chevy2500duramax said:


> Duramax plow, thank you. Understandable. The lots I do and have been doing I guess would be considered medium commercials as they're mostly anywhere from 1-2 acres.
> 
> I guess for my first year (next yr 2018/19) I can try and save my ads off this summer for a backup truck. However, I know even to be able to bid on them I would need to get myself into a box Salter before I worry about an extra truck and or plow. I do have a few guys in my area that I've known for a while and would talk to them as a shoulder to lean on in the event of a breakdown, at least for next season if I can't rack up enough money for a half decent backup truck.
> 
> In your area what's the going rate per sqft or acre? And what number do you use to put together a bid? I mean is regards to number of visits to make up your bids?


I refuse to charge per season. I have not come across a contract per season or month rate that would be worth it to me. So I charge per push. Here in Philly, the Going Rate is ALL over The place. My going rate on a scale 1-10 10 being the highest would be 7.5, in which the average would be 4-5. Lots of contractors are new to plowing every year, and low bid, and go belly up, after breakdowns, or being overwhelmed with a big snow event.

what area are you at again? 
I'm also picky on locations, so If your place is not near a major highway, or if its hills, or small streets that are needed to service you, I won't do it as a contract. 
A LOT of EASY money in salting., but you need to be able to store it, when their are a lot salt events during the week. Lots of trade knowledge to help you be profitable, commercial, planning AHEAD and having the FUNDS is the key. And you must be PROPERLY INSURED. Them Bogus lawsuits can happen


----------



## 08chevy2500duramax (Oct 6, 2016)

duramax plow said:


> I refuse to charge per season. I have not come across a contract per season or month rate that would be worth it to me. So I charge per push. Here in Philly, the Going Rate is ALL over The place. My going rate on a scale 1-10 10 being the highest would be 7.5, in which the average would be 4-5. Lots of contractors are new to plowing every year, and low bid, and go belly up, after breakdowns, or being overwhelmed with a big snow event.
> 
> what area are you at again?
> I'm also picky on locations, so If your place is not near a major highway, or if its hills, or small streets that are needed to service you, I won't do it as a contract.
> A LOT of EASY money in salting., but you need to be able to store it, when their are a lot salt events during the week. Lots of trade knowledge to help you be profitable, commercial, planning AHEAD and having the FUNDS is the key. And you must be PROPERLY INSURED. Them Bogus lawsuits can happen


I'm about an hour north of Toronto. City named Barrie. Yes, I've been told by a few guys that when you go out on your own stay away from gas stations, daycares ect ect. Pick your battles and do a good job. I see lots everywhere with 3 or 4 inches in them and scratch my head as to why it's like that. To go out for a night here and there and run a tank of fueling costs minimal, and when your clients see you've cleared the lot when not many others have been around im sure that makes a world of difference. My sub contract I've always gone out after 5cm/2" . Anything less gets taken care of but that's because I'm told when to go. But i see a lot of lots that can use a clear and for the few bucks in fuel and 40 minutes I don't see why this happens. I guess it's guys taking on to much like you'd said. I'm pretty quick and clean with my lots and I really wouldn't need more than a few for my first year to match my sub pay. Also, I go to Toronto for my sub route so time and fuel comes into account as well.


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

08chevy2500duramax said:


> I'm about an hour north of Toronto. City named Barrie. Yes, I've been told by a few guys that when you go out on your own stay away from gas stations, daycares ect ect. Pick your battles and do a good job. I see lots everywhere with 3 or 4 inches in them and scratch my head as to why it's like that. To go out for a night here and there and run a tank of fueling costs minimal, and when your clients see you've cleared the lot when not many others have been around im sure that makes a world of difference. My sub contract I've always gone out after 5cm/2" . Anything less gets taken care of but that's because I'm told when to go. But i see a lot of lots that can use a clear and for the few bucks in fuel and 40 minutes I don't see why this happens. I guess it's guys taking on to much like you'd said. I'm pretty quick and clean with my lots and I really wouldn't need more than a few for my first year to match my sub pay. Also, I go to Toronto for my sub route so time and fuel comes into account as well.


Tip, I've done a Gas Station for a friend for 1 season..... NEVER AGAIN!!!! 
They are cheap, and the Liability Crazy. 
Advice, If your on your own, commercial, YOU NEED to Salt. You can NOT plow a lot that has snow compacted after traffic on it, that has not be pre-salted. How do you clean up your lots or prevent refreeze if no salting? Even with a Waiver, you can still end up in court.


----------



## 08chevy2500duramax (Oct 6, 2016)

duramax plow said:


> Tip, I've done a Gas Station for a friend for 1 season..... NEVER AGAIN!!!!
> They are cheap, and the Liability Crazy.
> Advice, If your on your own, commercial, YOU NEED to Salt. You can NOT plow a lot that has snow compacted after traffic on it, that has not be pre-salted. How do you clean up your lots or prevent refreeze if no salting? Even with a Waiver, you can still end up in court.


Yes I do plan on salting of course. That's why I'm saying this spring I will be shopping for a box Salter. That will be my first priority. Have my diesel with my v blade and box Salter. At least I can then bid. And then work on finding a good backup truck for breakdowns or storms.

Another thing I will have to do is find a proper contract form. I've heard a few guys say that you DO NOT ANYWHERE in that contract state that you are "maintaining" the lot because then you are liable and that the contract should say that you are there to clear the lot in events of snowfall and that has saved them before in slip and fall accusations. I guess once you state you are to maintain it you are liable all season, but if your just offering the service for snowfalls then you aren't liable for a slip and fall. I read a post a few days ago and it was a great example. Cars are parked in a mall for a while, days after a snowfall they brush off their Cars, and there's snow everywhere and ice underneath. Someone slips and falls on that and you are liable as per maintaining it. I will have to do some homework on the ins and outs of the legality side of it as well.


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

Remember this, *DO NOT* say you are providing *snow REMOVAL*, or you will be liable for taking the SNOW OFF the property. It's a lot of *legality* terms that can cause you to go bankrupt in one season. Your snow Triggers, When you can Salt., What's your terms for bigger storms etc.

Note: DIESELS are EXPENSIVE, and it can eat up your profits. They are fun to have to plow, and move weight., but its more expensive to run plowing as far as the breakdowns and maintainance. The only diesel I have now is my Dump Truck 2000 GMC 8500. my 04 dually i crashed, but the cost for repairs(me doing the work myself) were costly! That Injectors, electrical this, heavy front end. I could've bought a whole new gas motor.
Try and buy a vehicle first from an auction like JJ KANE, you can get a whole set up, like a truck with the plow and salt spreader already, which are normally from municipals and fleet maintained clients.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

duramax plow said:


> Remember this, *DO NOT* say you are providing *snow REMOVAL*, or you will be liable for taking the SNOW OFF the property. It's a lot of *legality* terms that can cause you to go bankrupt in one season. Your snow Triggers, When you can Salt., What's your terms for bigger storms etc.
> 
> Note: DIESELS are EXPENSIVE, and it can eat up your profits. They are fun to have to plow, and move weight., but its more expensive to run plowing as far as the breakdowns and maintainance. The only diesel I have now is my Dump Truck 2000 GMC 8500. my 04 dually i crashed, but the cost for repairs(me doing the work myself) were costly! That Injectors, electrical this, heavy front end. I could've bought a whole new gas motor.
> Try and buy a vehicle first from an auction like JJ KANE, you can get a whole set up, like a truck with the plow and salt spreader already, which are normally from municipals and fleet maintained clients.


Diesels are crucial to my business. What do I tow my equipment with? A gas? When Purchasing new a equipment out of state and need to mobilize it do I use gas? Of course a diesel cost more to maintain it performs a lot harder and lets not forget about resale.

This diesel gas thing been beat to death on this form and most don't care to discuss it. No offence and not trying to be a party pooper. With your low post count you need to do some searches instead of just posting your opinion. You are touching on confrontational subjects.


----------



## 08chevy2500duramax (Oct 6, 2016)

FredG said:


> Diesels are crucial to my business. What do I tow my equipment with? A gas? When Purchasing new a equipment out of state and need to mobilize it do I use gas? Of course a diesel cost more to maintain it performs a lot harder and lets not forget about resale.
> 
> This diesel gas thing been beat to death on this form and most don't care to discuss it. No offence and not trying to be a party pooper. With your low post count you need to do some searches instead of just posting your opinion. You are touching on confrontational subjects.


I simply stated that I feel like I have a good truck and plow setup , and that for a BACKUP at this point I can't afford another diesel. Lol, I don't think I called anyone or anything out I was just saying what setup I have....


----------



## 08chevy2500duramax (Oct 6, 2016)

08chevy2500duramax said:


> I simply stated that I feel like I have a good truck and plow setup , and that for a BACKUP at this point I can't afford another diesel. Lol, I don't think I called anyone or anything out I was just saying what setup I have....


Fred g I was re reading and I thought you were talking to me but I'm assuming you were commenting to the other guy that said diesels are overrated. Mine has treated me well and I'd never go back to a gas if I didn't need to , especially as a primary truck


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey Chevy!

Welcome to the club!

You have a great looking truck and plow!
I know some guys that plow out your way that I can connect you with.

I like the way you think. Why work for someone else when you can do the exact same things and earn more! Where this logic fails for most people is that they don't know what they don't know. Running your own business is hard work. You are first in and last out, always. You shoulder all the liability. It seems as though you understand exactly what it will take and coming and asking questions here is a great example of why I feel you will succeed and willing to offer my 2 cents. :canadaflag:

As you stated in your post you wanted to look for local plowing work. I would say that is very brave of you! Barrie is in the heart of the snowbelt and sees on average DOUBLE the snowfall then Toronto.
I know I don't need to tell you this seeing as you live there. What you do need to consider is the market in Barrie compared to the City. Stands to reason that you could make more money charging per event versus seasonally in Barrie though I am not sure if that is something owners are open to up there.

I was wondering if finding lots in the city that are close to or next to the lots you are working as a sub for you would consider? As long as you get your sub work done ( and its your truck ) they should have no problem if you disclosed to them in advance next winter that after their lots you are going to service your own clients and come back. Just a thought. You could sell neighboring properties by saying you represent yourself and your company and have been plowing the neighboring lot for 4 years now etc...hopefully let them know your looking for nearby contracts and were wondering if their current service provider is failing to meet their needs in anyway.

Glad you are looking at an in box salter. I like the polycasters and similar styles because they are lighter and easier on the truck, easier to load and unload each season. The parts aren't that expensive and they are easy to work i.e simple desig. Just hose em down with hot water after each use and keep the bearings greased and belt lubed and chain greased etc they are money makers! I don't accept any commercial client that doesnt accept salting. The wording of the contract is important!

This is a part of my salting page. Disclaimer this is for sample only.
..................................................................................
Salting Cost Per Tonne $160 tax inclusive (Includes taxes, material, delivery & labor for application)


Based on your square footage we estimate usage to be __ to __Tonne ($___-$___ taxes in) per application. Billing for salt usage will be submitted at the end of each month and due the following month.

November salt usage will be calculated and invoiced by December 1st and payment will be due by December 31st. December Salt usage submitted on January 1st, payable by January 31st. January salt usage due February 1st and so forth.

(MY COMPANY NAME) is not responsible for icy or slippery conditions on the property. Icy and slippery conditions due to melt off are not the responsibility of (MY COMPANY NAME). The customer agrees to contact the company if additional deicing services are required and it may be provided within a reasonably agreed upon time frame. The customer understands that icy and slippery conditions may exist before or after work is completed and agrees to hold harmless the company, its owners, employees and contractors for personal injuries resulting from slip and fall accidents, vehicular accidents, loss of income or loss of enjoyment of property, due to icy conditions, ice accumulation, slippery conditions or other acts of god. 


___________________________ ________

Property Representative Date



.......................................................................................

The only other thing I can think of as far as your other questions is to always be looking for potential contracts. You asked when the answer is always. I network with potential clients all year because running your own business isn't a season job. Growth requires year round commitment. Start by creating your estimate form and getting it into as many hands as possible. Go door to door if you have to! 
You can start trolling this year by rolling by lots that havn't been touched after a storm or that look a mess and ask the owner if the inside of their shops look as bad as their parking lot LOL ok don't do that but you get the idea.

As far as the extra trucks and equipment, you will get there when you get there. Have a reciprocal backup plan with a buddy you trust. In the event of malfunction you help eachother out. Thats a cheap way to keep you covered for the first year or so. Don't bite off more then you can chew!

Good Luck!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

08chevy2500duramax said:


> Fred g I was re reading and I thought you were talking to me but I'm assuming you were commenting to the other guy that said diesels are overrated. Mine has treated me well and I'd never go back to a gas if I didn't need to , especially as a primary truck


I'm cool, Just trying to prevent a post being closed or maybe I took something out of context. I do know where gas verses diesel will take us and MJD usually shuts them down.


----------



## 08chevy2500duramax (Oct 6, 2016)

FredG said:


> I'm cool, Just trying to prevent a post being closed or maybe I took something out of context. I do know where gas verses diesel will take us and MJD usually shuts them down.


Lol thanks for the heads up, I didn't know it was such a touchy subject. All's well


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

FredG said:


> I'm cool, Just trying to prevent a post being closed or maybe I took something out of context. I do know where gas verses diesel will take us and MJD usually shuts them down.


Might have misunderstood what I wrote about gas compared to Diesel. I stated, for plowing purposes, Its cheaper to have a gas for plowing. Nothing about towing capacity or, anything like that. Just if you need a plow vehicle, overall, a Gas will be cheaper. 
But as I did, I used my duramax diesel dually for more than just plowing, towing equipment as well. In which in the end, the plowing, salting wear in tow, I wish I had a separate gas vehicle to plow with., as Plowing is Rough on these vehicles., axles, ball joints, etc. Salt eating through the vehicle like a termite on wood.

My advice is not which is better, but simply for plowing only, gas is more likely cheaper. I always prefer a diesel, but, its just not cost effective for me, and I had to draw the line and realize, I would made out cheaper had I had a gas vehicle. rated at 1 ton.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

duramax plow said:


> Might have misunderstood what I wrote about gas compared to Diesel. I stated, for plowing purposes, Its cheaper to have a gas for plowing. Nothing about towing capacity or, anything like that. Just if you need a plow vehicle, overall, a Gas will be cheaper.
> But as I did, I used my duramax diesel dually for more than just plowing, towing equipment as well. In which in the end, the plowing, salting wear in tow, I wish I had a separate gas vehicle to plow with., as Plowing is Rough on these vehicles., axles, ball joints, etc. Salt eating through the vehicle like a termite on wood.
> 
> My advice is not which is better, but simply for plowing only, gas is more likely cheaper. I always prefer a diesel, but, its just not cost effective for me, and I had to draw the line and realize, I would made out cheaper had I had a gas vehicle. rated at 1 ton.


Very possible, That's why I said maybe I read something out of context lol.


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

fight fight fight fight LOL 

That was resolved quickly like real gentleman. 

Almost made me forget that this was the internet.


----------

